# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  مذكرة فى القضية رقم 0 لسنة  51 ق استئناف عالى طنطا د  الخامسة والمحجوزة للحكم جلسة 24

## البسيونى محمود ابو عبده

مذكرة بدفاع     /   مستأنفة  
ضـــــــــد                          مستأنف ضدهم

الطلــــبات  :
نلتمس أولا  / قبول الاستئناف شكلا للتقرير بة فى الميعاد
ثانيا      فى الموضوع             الغاء الحكم المستأنف والقضاء بالزام المستأنف ضدهم متضامنين بأداء تعويض نهائى قدرة مائة ألف جنية مع الزامهم بالمصروفات وأتعاب المحاماة  
*1-  خطأ حكم أول درجة فى تطبيق القانون عملا بنص المادة 163 من ق المدنى  * 
*2 -  خطأ الحكم فى تطبيق قانون ااثبات عملا بنص المادة 63 64 من ق الاثبات* 
*3* *–** المستندات الت قدمتها المستأنفة أمام المحكمة  0*
*4-  مخالفة الحكم لاحكام محكمة النقض  0*
*5- الاضرار الادبية والمادية التى لحقت بالمستأنفة  0*
*الموضـــــــوع*
*·      * *تتلخص وقائع الدعوى بموجب الدعوى رقم 811 لسنة 1998 م ك المحلة على سند من القول أنها فى غضون 1994 ارتكب المعلن اليهم ضدها خطأ جسيما تمثل فى اتهامها كذبا على خلاف الحقيقة أفعالا وأقوالا لم تحدث منها رغم علمهم بذلك وقيدت ضدها بسبب ذلك الدعوى التأديبية رقم 523 لسنة 13 ق طنطا وقضى لها بالبراءة فيها فى الطعن رقم 5842 لسنة 1942 ادارية عليا* 
*وتداولت الدعوى بالجلسات وبجلسة 2/11 /1998 وقدمت المستأنفة المستندات المويدة لطلباتها بالتعويض عن الاضرار التي أصابتها وبجلسة 5 / 10/99.قد م نائب الدولة دعوى ضمان فرعية وتم احالة الدعوى للتحقيق بجلسة 11/9/2001قررت المحكمة حجز الدعوى للحكم وصدر حكمها برفض الدعوى واستأنفت المستأنفة الدعوى للاستئناف الاى وتداولت الدعوى بالجلسات وبجلسة 21/4/2002تم حجز الاسئناف للحكم جلسة 24/9/2002* 
*أوجـة الدفـاع* *1-              * *خطأ حكم أول درجة فى تطبيق القانون عملا بنص المادة 163 من ق مدنى*
*حيث أن تتم أول درجة قد أخطأ فى تطبيق* * الفانون برفض الدعوى وذلك لآن نص م 163من ق المدنى تقرأ أن كل خطأ سبب ضرر للغير يلزم من أرتكبة بالتعويض والثابت أن المستأنف ضدهم قد أخطأوا فى حق المستأنفة بسبب سوء القصد ونيتهم المتعمدة فى الاضرار بها للانتقام منها لوجود خلافات بينهما 0* 
*·      * *كما ان المسئولية التقصيرية تقوم على اركان ثلاثة خطا / ضرر / علاقة سببية* 
*·      * *خطأ متوافر فى حق المستانف ضدهم بابلاغهم ضد المستأنفة كذبأ وقائع غير صحيحة تم نسبها للمستأنفة على غير الحقيقة رغم علمهم بذلك .                                          * 
*·      * *  الضرر* *–** حيث بالنسبة للمستأنفة تم فى الدعوى رقم 523  لسنة 13قأمام المحكمة التأديبية والتى قضت بمعاقبتها بخفض أجرها بمقدار علاوة وطعنت عليها أمام المحكمة التأديبية العليا بالطعن رقم 77 لسنة 38 ق ادارية والتى قضت بالغاء الحكم واعادة الدعوى أمام المحكمة التأديبية والتى قضت بخصم خمسة عشر يوما من راتبها وطعنت علية أمام المحكمة الادارية العليا بالطعن رقم5842 لسنة 42 ق والتى قضت ببراءة المستأنفة مما هو منسوب اليها بلا مصروفات 0.*
*·      * *كل هذة الدعاوى تكبدت فيها الطالبة أتعاب باهظة ومصاريف فاقت احتمالها مما جعلها تبيع كل ماهو غالى ونفيس لاحساسيها بهذا الظلم ورغبتها فى ردة والذى تسبب فى المستأنف ضدهم عمدا* 

*·      * *علاقة السببية /  وهى موجودة مابين الفعل من الخطأ واحداث النتيجة فلولا كذب المستأنف ضدهم ونسبهم وقائع غير صحيحة للمستأنفة رغم أنهم بذلك لما حدثت كل هذة الاضرار مما كان يستوجب القضاء لها بطلباتها من التعويض الجابر لها* 
*2* *–** خطأ الحكم فى تطبيق قانون الاثبات م 163 من ق المدنى*
*حيث أن المحكمة قد أخطأ ت فى تطبيق المواد 163 ومابعدها من قانون الاثبات وذلك لآنها أحالت الدعوى للتحقيق لتثبت المدعى بكافة طرق الاثبات ومنها شهادة الشهود الاضرار المادية والادبية التى لحقت بها الا أنها كانت مكونة عقيدة مسبقة وهى رفض الدعوى وأن احالتها للتحقيق كان لاكتمال الشكل فقط الا أن المستأنفة بالفعل أحضرت شاهدين والذين قرروا أن المستأنف ضدهم بلغوا ضدها كذبا لجهات المختصة وبسوء قصد منهم وأنها قد أصابها أضرار مادية و أدبية* 
*وحيث أن شهادة الشهود جاءت شهادة صحيحة حيث أنهم موظفون وشهود عيان للواقعة التى حدثت ولم يحضر المستأنف ضدهم أى شهود*
*الا أن المحكمة التفتت عن ذلك دون  تسبيبزو ترك شهادة المستأنفة*
*وقررت محكمة النقض ان تقاعس الخصم المكلف بالاثبات عن احضار شهودة أمام  محكمة أول درجة وعدم استجابة محكمة الاستئناف الى طلبة باحالة الدعوى للتحقيق أيا كان سبيل تنفيذة سواء أمام المحكمة لاعيب ( الطعن رقم 125 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 14/2/2000 )*
*3* *–** المستندات التى قدمتها المستأنفة أمام المحمة*
*حيث أن المستأنفة قدمت مستندات مؤيدة لدعواة وهى صورة رسمية من الحكم الصادر فى الطعن رقم 5842 لسنة 42 ق ادارية عليا* *–** التماس مقدم لمحافظ الغربية* *–** استعلام عن نتيجة التحقيق فى الشكوى المقدمة لوزير الزراعة* *–** شكوى الى جريدة الوفد* *–** خطاب النيابة الادارية* *–** المستندات المقدمة أمام محكمة الاستئناف* 
*·      * *وقد استعرضت محكمة أول درجة جميع هذة المستندات فى تسبيب الحكم فاعتقدت المستأنفة أن المحكمة ستنتهى الى النهاية المتوقعة وهى أن تقضى لها طلباتها الا أنها خالفت كل ماقررتة فى أسباب حكمها وجاء حكمها برفض الدعوى* 
*·      * *من كل هذة المستندات تستوجب على محكمة أول درجة أن تقضى بالتعويض ولكنها رفضت الدعوى وأن محكمة الاستناف لها أن تغير الحكم اذا وجدت أن محكمة أول درجة أخطأت وأن هناك أسباب جدية للقضاء لها بالطلبات الواردة بعريضة الدعوى* 
*4* *–** خطأ الحكم فى مخالفتة لاحكام محكمة النقض* 
*·      * *قررت محكمة  النقض أن استخلاص الخطأ المستوجب للمسئولية متى كان سائغا ومستمدا من عناصر تؤدى الية من وقائع الدعوى لان تكييف الفعل بأنه خطأ من عدمة يخضع لرقابة محكمة النقض ( الطعن رقم 152 لسنة 1996 ق جلسة 22/12/1992 )*
*ومن المقرر أن يشترط للقضاء بالتعويض أن يكون الحكم قد أحاط بكل جوانب الدعوى ويجب أن يكون القضاء بالتعويض مستقاما من الحكم ( الطعن رقم 1532 لسنة 61 ق جلسة 20/* 
*الإستدلالات  أن المتهم يعمل مدرساً   وأنه قد أحدث إصابة نجلها الواردة بالتقرير الطبى  0*

*   وحيث أنه من الثابت بالأوراق والمستندات  أن المتهم  يعمل محامياً  وليس  مدرساً كما تدعى  مما يؤكد  كذب   والدة المجنى عليه   وكذب الواقعة وإختلاقها  من محض خيالها ، وعدم صحتها 0*
*وقد تواترت أحكام محكمة النقض على أن الأحكام يجب أ، تبنى على الأدلة التى يقتنع مكنها القاضى بإدانة المتهم أو ببرائتة صادرا فى ذلك عن عقيدة يحصلها هو مما يجرية من التحقيق مستقلا فى تحصيل هذة العقيدة بنفسة لا يشاركة فيها غيرة ولا يصح فى القانون أن يدخل فى تكوين عقبدتة بصحة الواقعة التى أقام قضاءة عليها أو بعدم صحتها حكما لسواة   (الطعن رقم 17759 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 20 /3/2000  م ) 0*
2 -  عدم كفاية الدليل  المستمدة من أقوال المبلغة لتناقضها وكيديتها واصرارها على التلفيق 0
*وذلك  حيث أن والدة المجنى عليه لم تأتى بثمة دليل  واحد بالأوراق  يؤازر أقوالها المزعومة  ،* 
*  بل هى أقوال مرسلة  لا تحمل  أى  دليل  يؤكد أقوالها  أو أقوال  نجلها المجنى عليه   0* 
*  وعليه فهى لا تعد بذاتها  دليلاً قوياً  يعول عليه فى  الدعوى  ولا ترقى إلى مستوى الدليل الجازم  الذى يطمئن إليه وجدان  عدالة المحكمة ، ويقر فى وجدانها العدل ما يدين المتهم 0*
*   كما أن روايتها  جاءت متناقضة فى مجملها  وذلك يتضح من مطالعة الأوراق  من الوهلة الأولى 0*
*   وما إدعته  من واقعة للضرب  ما هو إلا إفتراءاً وكذباً  مفضوحاً لا ينطلى على عدل المحكمة والهدف منه  هو النيل من الأستاذ المتهم  وذلك لضغائن  فى نفسها  تسعى من خلالها لإبتزازه  وإستغلال وضعه الإجتماعى للوصول لمآربها 0*
*3- استحالة حدوث الواقعة بالتصوير الذى أوردتة المجنى عليها بالاوراق 0*
*حيث ان التصوير الذى اوردت سواء والدة المجنى علية أو المجنى علية بالاوراق لا يمكن حدوثة من الناحية العملية وذلك لأن المتهم يعمل محامى وليس مدرس كما قررت والدة المجنى علية بالأوراق  0*
*كما أنة قد قررت والدة المجنى علية بالأوراق أن المتهم اعتدى على ابنها بسلك كهربائى محدث اصابتة  الواردة بالتقرير الطبى 0.*
*4- انهيار الدليل المستمد من أقوال الطفل المجنى علية  لتناقضها مع أقوال أمة*
*حيث أنة من مطالعة الأوراق يتضح من الوهلة الاولى مدى التناقض الواضح والفاضح  بين أقوال المجنى علية مع أقوال والدتة حيث أن المجنى علية قد قرر أقوال بمحضر جمع الاستدلال تختلف كل الاختلاف عن الاقوال التى قررتها والدتة بالأوراق مما يؤكد مدى الكيدية وتلفيق الأتهام للمتهم للنيل منة وتسليط سيف العقاب على رقبتة 0*
*5-عدم وجود شاهد بالأوراق0*
*من مطالعة الاوراق يتضح مدى كذب المجنى علية ووالدتة وذلك لخلو الأوراق من ثمة شاهد واحد فلو أن المجنى عليه صادقة فيما سطرتة بالأوراق لقررت أن الواقعة حدثت امام من وذلك عندما سألت بمحضر جمع الاستدلالات عن أمام من حدث ذلك  فقررت على الفور امام الناسجميعا الموجودة ولم تذكر شاهد بالأوراق يؤكد أقوالها التى سطرتها 0*
*6- تناقض الدليل الفنى مع الدليل القولى** 0*
حيث أنة كما هو ثابت بألاوراق من أقوال المجنى علية أن هناك تناقض واضح مع ما جاء بالتقريرين الطبيين من تناقض واضح وفاضح وأن أختلاف وصف الاصابات وتنوعها يقتضى اختلاف الاداة المستخدمة  الا أن  الاداة المستخدمة (سلك كهرباء ) لا يحدث كل هذة الاصابات المسطة بالتقرير الطبى 0
*7- عدم تواجد المتهم على مسرح الجريمة*
*  حيث انة الثابت بالاوراق ان المتهم لم يكن موجود على مسرح الجريمة فى الزمان الذى* 
*قررة المجنى علية و والدتة  بمحضر حمع الاستدلالات بل كان موجود فى عملة بالادارة القانونية بالهيئة العامة للاستعلامات مرفق الاوراق  صورة ضوئية من دفتر الحضور و انصراف مايؤكدتواجد المتهم فى مكان عملة* 
8-عدم توافر اركان جريمة الضرب فى حق المتهم عملابنص 241 فقرة   اولى و ثانية 0
*حيث انة الثابت من الاوراق عدم توافر اركان جريمة الضرب  حيث ان الاصابة الموجودة بالتقرير الطبى لاتعد دليل ادانة طبقا لما تواترت علية احكام محكمة النقض  من التقرير الطبى دليل اصابة و لايعد دليل ادانة  وكون ادعاء والدة المجنى علية بان المتهم قد اعتدى على نجلها  و افتعالها لتلك الاصابة  للنيل من المتهم و انة طبقا لقاعدة الشرعية  لاعقوبة و لا جريمة الا بنص* 
* من كل ما سبق يتضح و بحق براءة المتهم مما نسب الية من اتهام ور فض الدعوى المدنية و ذلك لانها تدورفى فلك الدعوى الجنائية ثبوتا و اتهاما* 
*احتياطيا  اعادة الدعوى للمرافعة  وذلك للأتى*
*1-             * *استدعاء المجنى علية لمناقشتة*
* 2-  التصريح باستخراج شهادة من جهة  عمل المتهم تفيد انه كان فى عملة يوم تحرير المجنى علية لمحضر الضرب*
                             بناء علية
*   نصمم على الطلبات*

*                                                                                              وكيل الطالب*
*http://kenanaonline.com/basune1*

----------

